# Recommendation for INDOOR Train



## Hbf (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've spent a good deal of time reading through this site, and still need to ask for a few recommendations.

Here are some of my stipulations:

Realistic looking set that is 1:32 scale (1 Gauge) 
I like freight trains best; but would consider others
No batteries
Two rails
Easy on the wallet (as easy as these hobbies can be)


This will be run indoors only. 

I have a Lionel 0-27 PRR set now (with many extras). I like the look of this train and I want to buy something similar, only in 1:32 scale.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, MTH is your only choice for Gauge 1 if you want anything near to being easy on your wallet and they really are not cheap compared to what is available in 1/29th.


----------



## Hbf (Feb 18, 2014)

what would the options be if I were to choose 1:29?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

> what would the options be if I were to choose 1:29?


Aristocraft. Good track, lots of options, and decent prices (or at least they were).

Worth pointing out though, the manufacturers concept of 'scale' be a bit fuzzy. LGB is...well...LGB scale, which is all over the place. Some manufacturers put out '1:24' stuff that blends pretty good with 1:29. Getting into ask questions piece by piece territory here.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Marklin has a range of 1:32 scale, two-rail digital control models. I think it's all European prototype. It's toward the expensive side, though.

You might want to look into UK companies, or the advertisers in the Gauge 1 Model Railway Association. Especially if you like UK prototype, and / or are comfortable with kits.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

USAtrains has an excellent assortment of North American standard gauge rolling stock in 1:29. AristoCraft which no longer exists as a company made a lot of 1:29 rolling stock. Many dealers still have stock even though the company no longer exists. LGB has standard gauge freight cars (North American) that fit in well with 1:29. 

I have a lot of 1:29 rolling stock, engines and cars, freight and passenger. I accept the fact that it is not correct scale for the 45mm gauge track we use, but I like it.

I do not have any 1:32 trains.

Chuck


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum

Indoor?, 1/32? I hope you have a BIG basement. 

Seriously, those qualifications usually mean large standard gauge stock, MTH and wide curves, 6.5' to 8' dia min. That will eat up ALOT or real estate fast. It would help if you could include:

*How big an area you have to work with?

*What kind of trains do you like (standard gauge vs narrow gauge, steam vs diesel, US vs Euro vs Brit profile)

Otherwise your going to get very generic answers. The more we know the more we can help.

BTW I'm also indoors, building a small (very small) harbor switching layout using small R1 4ft dia curves but mine is closer to 1/24~29 scale.


----------



## Hbf (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for all the feedback.

MySpace would allow for 4 foot diameter turns, so I think I'm in the ballpark. Are there any issues with a 4 foot diameter turn with G scale?

I am leaning toward standard gauge versus narrow gauge.

As far as the type of train, uS-made is what I'm looking for. I really like the look of my lionel O-27 Pennsylvania flyer. Is there something similar in G scale that does not run on battery power?

Thanks again, trying to figure all this out by reading is a little bit overwhelming. Your suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

> MySpace would allow for 4 foot diameter turns, so I think I'm in the ballpark. Are there any issues with a 4 foot diameter turn with G scale?


4 foot diameter? - full width of the circle?

OR

4 foot radius? - half the width of the circle?

Generally, 4 foot diameter (R1) is what's found in starter sets, compact layouts, or switching set-ups. Pretty much all the smaller stuff will run on this and look ok. Some of the bigger loco's will as well, but this is where folks start grumbling about looks.

8 foot diameter (R3) is a standard for the more serious types. Most loco's will run on these curves.

I used a mix of R1 and R2 track, and have a 16 by 27 foot space to play in, and it still seems cramped. (I'm contemplating some drastic revisions).

Vic's (VSmith) layout is wedged into something like a 10x15 space.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

In my opinion, 4' diameter limits you to short 2 axle cars and engines. 1:32, 1:29 modern standard gauge will not run on that tight of a curve. You will have a problem keeping the engines and cars on the track. LGB designed all of its rolling stock to run on those curve. The problem is that they might go through it, but it doesn't look very good, and it is very hard on any engines with more than two axles. On the long term, even the short engines will grind down the rail on those curves.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not agree fully with Chuck about the LGB 2 axle engines on 4 foot diameter curves.
I have been running a train on a back/forth track for over 10 years and I have done nothing long term to my engine or track and both are intact, just the initial wheel guaging.
I have re-guaged all the rolling stock metal wheels as I found these to be too wide thus may be the cause of track wear for others.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at the USA Trains NW-2 Starter sets.
Regards,
LAO


----------



## Hbf (Feb 18, 2014)

From your feedback here, i think mine will be a "compact" layout. At one end of my room, the train will have to do a 180 in 4 feet. Maybe a little more if the table projects out into the room a bit more than the rest of the layout.

Is that a show-stopper?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan:

I have a friend who runs his trains dawn to dusk, every day he is home. Every few years he has to replace the curves on his 4' diameter loop. 

Granted this is an extreme situation, but the black powder many complain about is brass being ground off the rails by the metal wheels.


Chuck


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

> From your feedback here, i think mine will be a "compact" layout. At one end of my room, the train will have to do a 180 in 4 feet. Maybe a little more if the table projects out into the room a bit more than the rest of the layout.


4 foot diameter is actually center to center. The train will also overhang the outer rail by as much as a couple inches (loco depending) on a curve that tight. Hence, you need a 52 inch diameter table *MINIMUM* - a couple more inches if you can manage it at all.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I currently have LGB R1, R2, and R3 curves; and R1 and R3 switches. I have two locomotives, both Stainz.

I find the longer four-axle cars actually run better than shorter two-axle cars. It appears to be that the wheelbase of each bogie matters more than the overall wheelbase of the car. I imagine it will be similar for locomotives, though I haven't bought a longer one yet. Obviously the locomotive has to have sufficient articulation in its bogies, proper coupler alignment, etc.

I think all of LGB's range will operate on R1 (four foot diameter), though it's up to you to decide if it's aesthetically acceptable. You can always hide your sharp bends inside a tunnel or behind structures or trees, too.

I'd set up the railway on the floor prior to building any tables. Find out what works and what doesn't before making any commitments.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

This was my first layout, doesn't look very big but theres a lot of potential in a little area










If you can make a little more room this has a lot of operational potential


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips8/indoor_or_outdoor.html


----------



## Hbf (Feb 18, 2014)

Again, thanks for all the info.

Could someone point me in the right direction as far as layout tools to use? Is there software available?

I don't see a buy/sell/trade section on this site. Is there a place to go for some slightly used or discounted new train sets?

Also, what is the weight for a standard gauge locomotive? (ballpark)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have MTH and really like it. It COMES with sound and good smoke, so no extra price for sound. Be sure to get code 250 track, it is a smaller profile and looks MUCH better with the 1/32nd scale, plus code 250 is a little cheaper, since it is less metal. SVRR, AML and Llagas Creek all offer it. The F3 and F7 diesels are shorter(as is all 1/32nd) so should do okay. Probably avoid the Challenger though! Ray Manley is a dealer and has some engines/cars in stock. [email protected] Good guy to deal with and an expert on MTH.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

There are many track planning software, some even available at no cost. I use one called SCARM, Google should find it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Another thing about MTH is due to them being 1/32nd scale they are smaller and better suited to inside than 1/29 or 1/20 scale. You might just consider MTH O gauge, they have all the features plus the smaller size would enable you to run longer mainline trains.


----------



## Hbf (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks very much Jerry. You've been a great help.


----------

